# Photo Website Options



## pugnacious33 (Oct 23, 2008)

I want to create my own site to showcase my photos. I currently post on a blog but it is becoming too confusing and difficult to view all the pics. I'm not really looking to create a website from scratch, but looking for a hosting site that looks really professional to host my galleries. Pbase is ok, but i don't really like the look of it. flickr and photobucket are too cheesy. What do you all think?


----------



## craig (Oct 23, 2008)

Are you willing to pay? What is your budget?

Love & Bass


----------



## Corbin Lane (Oct 23, 2008)

pugnacious33 said:


> I want to create my own site to showcase my photos. I currently post on a blog but it is becoming too confusing and difficult to view all the pics. I'm not really looking to create a website from scratch, but looking for a hosting site that looks really professional to host my galleries. Pbase is ok, but i don't really like the look of it. flickr and photobucket are too cheesy. What do you all think?



You can make a website fairly easy. All you really need is hosting, I recommend hostgator.com to anyone, they are good reliable, and have great support. I also recommend dreamhost but I'd say explore other options first because dreamhost has been not too nice to me.

For a domain, just go to godaddy buy the domain that you want.

Then you can use a software called gallery (http://gallery.menalto.com/) Great piece of software and it's so versatile.

You can also use something called PHPSlideshow (http://www.zinkwazi.com/wp/scripts/) also, a good piece of software with out the admin panel so you need to know how to do a little bit of config editing (it's simple when you read the instructions) and wala, you have a gallery

If you want something more complex, like a gallery integrated with a blogging platform, I use wordpress and NextGen Gallery. They have their benifits and NextGenGallery is a Good plug in to have for wordpress.

PM me if you want, I can go in depth more.


----------



## pugnacious33 (Oct 24, 2008)

Some really good info, thanks.

I don't mind paying, but I want the site to look really professional, and I'm not a computer genius. I'll give it a shot and let you know if I need help.


----------



## mrcoons (Oct 24, 2008)

Check into Smugmug. I believe they have a free trial period. If you like it let me know I can send you a coupon code that can save you a couple of bucks.


----------



## photoartland (Oct 24, 2008)

hy!!!

The new blog about photography are finally OPEN!!
That is a really great blog and you should see it!!!

http://www.photoartland.blogspot.com/


----------



## photoartland (Oct 24, 2008)

ups!!

I am new here!!

where can I write new post!!!


----------



## gpimages (Oct 24, 2008)

I second the SmugMug suggestion.


----------



## OnlyAGlimmer (Oct 24, 2008)

gpimages said:


> I second the SmugMug suggestion.



I like smugmug pretty well for a cheap option.  (not saying I won't upgrade one day LOL)   It is very customizable and the forum connected to their website is VERY helpful.  I know very little about CSS and html but was able to take my website from the normal smugmug website (like this one.. I have no CLUE who this is.. it was just hte first site that came up when I googled smugmug pictures http://www.gnightgirl.smugmug.com/) to my current site www.onlyaglimmer.com with their help (on the forum)  they will answer just about any question you have to help you get it customized.  still not fancy at all but for a do-it-yourself I'm pretty happy with it.  If you set up a blog with blogger they will also give you instructions on how to customize that to match your website (which I did earlier this week with mine)  

There are many other options like a slideshow and such.. I just haven't had the time to mess with it lately.


----------



## budskiphotography (Oct 24, 2008)

http://photographers.squarespace.com/


----------



## craig (Oct 24, 2008)

budskiphotography said:


> http://photographers.squarespace.com/




Whoa! Just checked out their service. I will report back with details. Have you tried it yet?

Love & Bass


----------



## pugnacious33 (Oct 25, 2008)

Zenfolio looks nice too.


----------



## ChrisOquist (Oct 25, 2008)

I actually use Squarespace for my Photography Blog. It's an amazing service. Their tech support is great, it looks fantastic, can be incredibly robust, doesn't require a lot of know-how, etc, etc. I could go on and on, but basically: "YES!"

For my portfolio, though, which I'm currently building, I'm going to use Qufoto: they host a lot of really nice stuff and it seems fairly easy to use as well, just much more optimized for that type of offering. Check out Matt Eich's portfolio: he uses their "Lite" version and it looks great.

Feel free to reach out if you have any questions about Squarespace - my email is right on my blog. Best of luck!


----------



## pugnacious33 (Oct 31, 2008)

Zenfolio is the winner! For 20 bucks a year, you can't beat it. Simple, professional looking, easy to use, and all around good service. Check it out and tell me what you think.

www.jasontaylorphotography.zenfolio.com


----------



## skywalkerbeth (Nov 2, 2008)

I like smugmug.  Before you buy, google "smug discount codes" because I got a 50% off coupon.  Pro site for 75 bucks.


----------



## mudthirsty (Nov 2, 2008)

I have to second smugmug, I love it!!  Its so easy to upload and to customize the look!  Try it, www.smugmug.com.  Or, take a look at my smugmug site at www.shanemacaulay.com.


----------

